# Is this normal???



## Taher R (Oct 9, 2012)

So, I am Taher from Mumbai and i got a female cinnamon cockatiel 4 days ago.....i got her wings clipped and i let her out 5-7 hours a day.....i gave her sunflower seeds and pumpkin seeds on the first day and she ate pumpkin seeds but the sunflower seeds were untouched so now i give her pumpkin seeds and veggies like carrot.....Now, the first 2 days she was scared of me whenever i wud go near her cage....she wud hiss and bite me....i didnt panic at all....on the third day she wud still hiss at me and bite me.....today morning i just tried to put my finger near her legs or lower chest....i didnt touch her at all....she stared at my finger and bit me.....but i realised i was wrong....she was checking my finger cuz after tht she climbed on it......and her biting didnt hurt me at all....then i rememberd tht my avian vet told me a game of making ur cockatiel climb fingers as if they were a ladder.....she did it....now whenever i go to her....she is not scared....she just hisses and comes to bite....but then she climbs my finger....is it a good sign or bad sign....is she started to trust me but has doubt....this is my first 'tiel but i knw tht gaining a birds trust takes lots of time, patience and it can take upto 2 months....i have two cages full of untamed budgerigars but this dosent even look at them....she is all alone and dosent have any toys in her cage.....so what can this be....is it started to trust me....her name is cockapoo.....


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i think she is still new and a little scared in her new home so she is biting and hissing, but she is starting to trust you enough to step up. i would let her settle still a bit more as some birds can take a few days to a few weeks to get used to a new home


----------



## Taher R (Oct 9, 2012)

thx for replying even i thought the same ...btw is it okay if i keep cockapoo without toys????


----------



## Taher R (Oct 9, 2012)

its really a challenge to find good petstores tht sell birdie toys in india......


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No she may get bored and start mutilating...we have a sticky here that shows toys you can make at home.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes, if you look under the housing and toys section you can find ideas to make your own toys. I think she'll get bored without them. Also, if you look under the food section there is information on proper diet for cockatiels. I think you are making great progress though with your tiel if she's aleady stepping up for you.


----------



## Taher R (Oct 9, 2012)

thanks guyzz for answering....i ll be making sum good toys after coming frm school......


----------



## Taher R (Oct 9, 2012)

guyzz today when i went to cockapoo i saw tht it didnt bite or hiss me nor she did step up....she just backed away like i was going to kill her.....and not even a single bite or hiss....when opened the cage door she just rushed towards it and came out....i then tried to get her to step up but she ran away like a chicken.....what wud cause this....she doesnt step up nor she bites or hissses......plzz reply guyzz....


----------



## Taher R (Oct 9, 2012)

and now she bit me and hissed at me and refused to step up....i frgot to mention tht yesterday i had a headache so i was sleeping the whole day and wasnt able to let her free.....is this the problem.....


----------



## Taher R (Oct 9, 2012)

and now she is just stepping up on my finger.....without biting or hissing but then she just jumps on the cage....what is dis....she isnt ready to come out on my finger....i even treated her when she got on my finger.....


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Remember this is all VERY new to her. Try to take it a little slower please! She's still getting used to her surroundings, and I think you should let her be for now. Offer her treats from your hand, but don't try to force her to step up. Spend as much time near her cage as you can just talking to her and letting her get used to seeing you. You can't rush gaining her trust, though you can try to speed things along with treats. For now, though, just give and don't expect too much in return. At least that would be my approach.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Always offer a small treat when you put your hand into a birds cage.
That way you minimise the chances of every being bit. Professionals
offer treats for each & every compliance. Amateurs usually expect 
their birds to perform for love....which doesn't guarantee success..B.J.


----------

